# Upper Provo



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone here know much about the upper provo around the murdoch basin area? I am thinking of going up into that area and giving it a try. Any info would be great.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have not fished the Upper Provo for years but it is simply beautiful in that area. I think you could expect to have reasonably good fishing for small brook, some cutthroats and some planted rainbows and Tigers that have excaped from higher lakes. It used to be stocked regularly but I don't know if it still is. The DWR doesn't stock streams as they did years ago. Good luck.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Fishing on the upper Provo is excellent fishing. The majority of the problem is finding public access though. That's the biggest pain of it all. Right now is the prime time of year to fish it as well. That's where I'll be this weekend!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That stretch of the upper Provo is entirely public water. Its just like any small high mountain stream - find slower water in the pocketwater and they will eat any old attractor such as royal wulffs, Stimulator, elk hair caddis, etc... Most of the fish you catch will be brookies along with cutthroat and the oddball brown, rainbow and even grayling. My favorite stretch is from Provo River falls upstream to trial lake.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I prefer the streth through woodland, and that is private.. that's what i was refering to.


----------

